# Baiting hogs



## the MAD plumber (Jan 20, 2011)

How long after I put my hog bait out should o start hunting?


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 20, 2011)

As soon as they find it.


----------



## jkoch (Jan 20, 2011)

Got a permit?


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 20, 2011)

the MAD plumber said:


> How long after I put my hog bait out should o start hunting?



I would bet they are gonna hit it at night, and unless you want to spend some cold nights waiting for them, I would suggest putting some trail-cams near the bait and see if you can get a feel for what time they're getting there to feed. Also, the longer you let them just come to the baited area and graze, the safer they will feel, and the more likely they are to come out during the day or at a more reasonable hour of night.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 20, 2011)

FlyDawg72 said:


> I would bet they are gonna hit it at night, and unless you want to spend some cold nights waiting for them, I would suggest putting some trail-cams near the bait and see if you can get a feel for what time they're getting there to feed. Also, the longer you let them just come to the baited area and graze, the safer they will feel, and the more likely they are to come out during the day or at a more reasonable hour of night.



Even if you find out when they are feeding, make sure you get there from the Downwind side............they smell you and they are gone, I dont care if you have a buffet waiting for them


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 20, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Even if you find out when they are feeding, make sure you get there from the Downwind side............they smell you and they are gone, I dont care if you have a buffet waiting for them




...mmmmmmm.... wild hog buffet....


----------



## the MAD plumber (Jan 20, 2011)

These hogs aren't to shy I hear them all the time during the day.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 20, 2011)

the MAD plumber said:


> These hogs aren't to shy I hear them all the time during the day.



Well good for you! That's very promising. I have been working every angle and contact I have to try and get on some hogs the last couple of weeks.

I hope you get a couple, and if you do be sure to post pics. Are you gun or bow hunting?


----------



## Bloodykiller4 (Jan 20, 2011)

Where do you go to get one?


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 20, 2011)

Start baiting the spot with the trail camera there so they are used to it...let them start feeding for about 3 weeks or so or untile they are coming in good during the daylight. Once you know what time they are coming you can go in (with the correct wind) and kill them or one of them atleast. I also like to put some Apple Buck Jam or somthing like that on a dead stump or tree close by not on your corn. Once the stuff soaks in they will root around the stump and be on that stuff even after the corn is gone. This works! 

I would only put out a 40lb bag of corn a week when you go put out corn add alittle more of whatever product you use to the same dead stump. Notice in the pics there is no corn left on the ground, but this group kept coming back everyday 3 or 4 times EAVERYDAY through out the day and night. The wood close to the camera on the bottom left used to be a log that streatched out across the bottom of the picture untile the hogs found the Apple Buck Jam I put on it.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 20, 2011)

lungbuster123 said:


> Start baiting the spot with the trail camera there so they are used to it...let them start feeding for about 3 weeks or so or untile they are coming in good during the daylight. Once you know what time they are coming you can go in (with the correct wind) and kill them or one of them atleast. I also like to put some Apple Buck Jam or somthing like that on a dead stump or tree close by not on your corn. Once the stuff soaks in they will root around the stump and be on that stuff even after the corn is gone. This works!
> 
> I would only put out a 40lb bag of corn a week when you go put out corn add alittle more of whatever product you use to the same dead stump. Notice in the pics there is no corn left on the ground, but this group kept coming back everyday 3 or 4 times EAVERYDAY through out the day and night. The wood close to the camera on the bottom left used to be a log that streatched out across the bottom of the picture untile the hogs found the Apple Buck Jam I put on it.



Excellent info ... thanks for sharing, good idea on the jam.


----------



## the MAD plumber (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys. I just have one more question 22 hornet w/ 35 grain ballistic or 300 wsm w/ 167 grain Barnes?


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 21, 2011)

the MAD plumber said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. I just have one more question 22 hornet w/ 35 grain ballistic or 300 wsm w/ 167 grain Barnes?



Personally I would go with the 300


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Jan 21, 2011)

the MAD plumber said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. I just have one more question 22 hornet w/ 35 grain ballistic or 300 wsm w/ 167 grain Barnes?



300 WSM, without a doubt


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 21, 2011)

jkoch said:


> Got a permit?



Unless you're just stupid with it, most GW's aren't going to come after you after deer season is over.  Hogs are a nuisance animal for the most part and the state makes it's money selling tags to kill deer.  The more hogs that are killed, the more food for the deer.  Now if a GW were to walk up on you hunting over a corn pile you will be getting a ticket unless you have a permit.


----------



## Okie Hog (Jan 22, 2011)

> Now if a GW were to walk up on you hunting over a corn pile you will be getting a ticket unless you have a permit.



Most states have restrictions on hunting wild hogs.  Okies are not allowed to use a light to hunt hogs at night:  Got to have a special permit for that.  


The OK wildlife people allow us to bait everything except turkeys.   i personally will not hunt deer over a feeder but hogs are another matter.


----------



## Bloodykiller4 (Jan 22, 2011)

Okie Hog said:


> Most states have restrictions on hunting wild hogs.  Okies are not allowed to use a light to hunt hogs at night:  Got to have a special permit for that.
> 
> 
> The OK wildlife people allow us to bait everything except turkeys.   i personally will not hunt deer over a feeder but hogs are another matter.



Where would you go to get a permit?


----------



## Okie Hog (Jan 22, 2011)

> Where would you go to get a permit?



If crops are being damaged by hogs, a farmer or rancher can get a permit from the local game warden.


----------



## Bloodykiller4 (Jan 22, 2011)

Okie Hog said:


> If crops are being damaged by hogs, a farmer or rancher can get a permit from the local game warden.



Can't you get a permit to bait hogs on wma after deer season is over


----------



## garnede (Jan 22, 2011)

No bait allowed on WMA's.


----------



## Bloodykiller4 (Jan 22, 2011)

ok thank you


----------



## the MAD plumber (Jan 23, 2011)

Put my hog mix out yesterday around 5 and went back today at 4:30 all of was gone and it looked like you took a tiller to the ground! Hog mix 75 lbs crack corn,12 pl Milwaukees Best, 2 jugs Great Value Cherry coolade, 5 gal of water in trash can for 5 days.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 23, 2011)

Now all you need to do is figure out when they are coming in.


----------



## the MAD plumber (Jan 23, 2011)

Just need to build me a trap now!


----------



## Ga Quail Hunter (Jan 24, 2011)

Kill them all before they take over.


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Jan 24, 2011)

Take your soured corn and put it in a 5 gallon bucket with a lid, drill about 6 or 7 3/8 holes in it and use a 6 ft piece of rope to tie it to the base of a tree. They will come in there and beat that bucket around and only a little corn comes out. It keeps them coming in and dont break the bank. Also you can hear them beating that bucket from a couple hundred yards away. Watch your camera and figure out your times and go sit! Good Luck!


----------



## hancock husler (Jan 24, 2011)

no need to waste terrible beer on the hogs man


----------



## redneckacorn (Jan 24, 2011)

Use yeast and send the beer to me.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 30, 2011)

Bloodykiller4 said:


> Where would you go to get a permit?



Call the DNR and ask for a feral hog control permit, it is free. Read the fine print, you have to be at least 16 years old to hunt, and have a copy of the permit and a valid hunting license on your person. The permit allows you to bait outside of deer and turkey season, and shoot with a light at night. They will ask for the location and a description of the property and mail it to you.


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Feb 1, 2011)

Mad Plumber, what's the latest update... got any bacon for sale?


----------



## the MAD plumber (Feb 1, 2011)

No pigs yet been working to much but got a good feeling one will bite the dust this weekend! This warm weather this week sure made the corn sour quick though!


----------



## rtp (Feb 3, 2011)

the MAD plumber said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. I just have one more question 22 hornet w/ 35 grain ballistic or 300 wsm w/ 167 grain Barnes?



.22 Hornet in the ear is my preference!


----------



## crazyjigr (Feb 3, 2011)

Cutem all Jack said:


> Take your soured corn and put it in a 5 gallon bucket with a lid, drill about 6 or 7 3/8 holes in it and use a 6 ft piece of rope to tie it to the base of a tree. They will come in there and beat that bucket around and only a little corn comes out. It keeps them coming in and dont break the bank. Also you can hear them beating that bucket from a couple hundred yards away. Watch your camera and figure out your times and go sit! Good Luck!



If you want them to work hard for the corn do what my friend does. Use a portable gas auger drill a hole dump the corn in cover it an let them do what they do best. It keeps them around for a lot longer


----------



## jjmikolacjik (Feb 28, 2011)

also try corn syrup and Strawberry jello poured on a stump.  That is what brought them in KS when they could be hunted.  Dark syrup works better than light. pour it over a stump, on the ground and let them go to work on it.  Raspberry jello powder and caro light syrup also works well.  The sweet smell is what brings them in.
Fiance tells me that is how she and her father did it back on the plains for decent success when you could hunt them in KS.  Cannot hunt hogs anymore because the Wardens are worried people will poach deer.  A couple bad apples ruined it for us all in Kansas.


----------



## Supercracker (Mar 1, 2011)

crazyjigr said:


> If you want them to work hard for the corn do what my friend does. Use a portable gas auger drill a hole dump the corn in cover it an let them do what they do best. It keeps them around for a lot longer



also, if you keep doing that several times in the same spot the hogs will root it out deep enough that it stays wet and now you have a wallow that they feel comfy in and will use to cool off during the day when it's hot.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Mar 1, 2011)

Competion for food makes them move early...aka daylight. If they are late, they don't get any.

Put up a feeder and throw out 2 lbs per day at 4 pm. 

Moultrie makes some bucket feeders that you can just hang on the side of a tree. I think they are on special for $29.00


After a few kills you will need to move your set up. They aren't stupid when it comes to feeders. They know there is danger around them.


When it comes to bait,.the more you throw out, the later they will come.


----------



## idsman75 (Mar 4, 2011)

Cutem all Jack said:


> Take your soured corn and put it in a 5 gallon bucket with a lid, drill about 6 or 7 3/8 holes in it and use a 6 ft piece of rope to tie it to the base of a tree. They will come in there and beat that bucket around and only a little corn comes out. It keeps them coming in and dont break the bank. Also you can hear them beating that bucket from a couple hundred yards away. Watch your camera and figure out your times and go sit! Good Luck!



Doesn't the lid come off that bucket with all that beating?


----------

